# silver back pits..



## Jdog (Jul 19, 2012)

i had never heard of a silver back tell i addopted my boy angus bain.. every one that meats him calls him a blue nose.. but he does have a very distinct silverish line down his back.. and really doesnt quit look like the blue noses ive met.. but no matter his blood line hes been a great dog with my kids and other dogs..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There is no such thing as a silver back pit... If you post a photo we can try to see what the dogs color it is. Unless you have a papered dog you will not know if it is purebred or has a bloodline. Color has nothing to do with bloodline.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I've heard of silver back gorillas....not dogs lol!  sorry , i couldn't help myself  welcome to the forum! Do you have a pic of your dog you can share?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL Bella was gonna say that too, unless you have a gorilla you dont have a silver back. Blue comes in many shades so you can have more silver color to more brownish red , same as any other color there are just different shades. Post a pic we can tell you what you have if you need the help


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> LOL Bella was gonna say that too, unless you have a gorilla you dont have a silver back. Blue comes in many shades so you can have more silver color to more brownish red , same as any other color there are just different shades. Post a pic we can tell you what you have if you need the help


Gorilla was just the first thing that popped in my head when I saw the title lol!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Interesting sounding coloration... would love to see a picture  
But the others are right-- no such thing as a silver back Pit.


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

Jdog said:


> i had never heard of a silver back tell i addopted my boy angus bain.. every one that meats him calls him a blue nose.. but he does have a very distinct silverish line down his back.. and really doesnt quit look like the blue noses ive met.. but no matter his blood line hes been a great dog with my kids and other dogs..


Why would you get an unregistered dog if you wanted an American (pit) Bull Terrier?
Why not take your time, do your study, and learn enough to get a real ApBT?
Unless you find a reputable breeder, you'll never have one.

If all you wanted was a pet, though, you seem to have found a good dog.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Did get him from the hood?


----------



## MANNY1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Jdog said:


> i had never heard of a *silver back *tell i addopted my boy angus bain.. every one that meats him calls him a blue nose.. but he does have a very distinct silverish line down his back.. and really doesnt quit look like the blue noses ive met.. but no matter his blood line hes been a great dog with my kids and other dogs..


 GIFSoup


----------



## Goemon (Jun 27, 2012)

MANNY1 said:


> GIFSoup


What relation is that site supposed to be? You a seller online"


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Jdog said:


> i had never heard of a silver back tell i addopted my boy angus bain.. every one that meats him calls him a blue nose.. but he does have a very distinct silverish line down his back.. and really doesnt quit look like the blue noses ive met.. but no matter his blood line hes been a great dog with my kids and other dogs..


Hair color or nose color doesn't have one thing to do with the bloodline.Just like your hair color doesn't have anything to do with your family tree.A pedigree on a dog is really simple,it's just a list of dogs that made your dog,a family tree of the dog.Nose and hair colors are just that,only colors.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

kind of an "all squares are rectangles, but not all rectangles are squares," sort of thing. up:


----------

